# ausrüstung zum Thunfischangeln?



## Jenaer (22. Januar 2007)

hallo, ich hoffe das mir hier jemand einen guten tipp geben kann.
ich habe eine Einladung zum Thunfischangeln auf Las Palmas bekommen und möchte mich vorab informieren.Es ist zwar Material an Board aber ich möchte gern meine eigen rolle verwenden. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Schnurmenge und Stärke auf meine Rolle passen sollte? Welche Rute nehme ich 50lbs oder 80lbs?


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: ausrüstung zum Thunfischangeln?*

Hallo Jenaer früher (d.h.bis vor ca.10 Jahren !! ) waren die Kanaren das Eldorado für Bluefin,Bigeye und Yellowfin da wäre die Minimalausrüstung 80 Lbs.Gerät gewesen.Bei den Skipjacks und Bonitos die du heute noch antriffst bist du mit 12-20 Lbs.Stand Up Tackle bestens gewappnet.

               Tight Lines               Jan|wavey:


----------



## ThomasL (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: ausrüstung zum Thunfischangeln?*

hallo Jenaer#h 

ich hab das Thema mal ins Big Game Unterforum verschoben


----------

